# South park season 11 = GREAT!



## Seedawakener (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow. the latest season rules so far! 
www.allabout-sp.net <--- you can watch all the episodes right here.
I used to like family guy the most but after the Al gore episode last season Ive changed my mind. That was funny as hell.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 29, 2007)

The last truly hilarious episode, in my opinion, was the warcraft episode. Some of the episodes seem quite preachy compared to earlier ones and although its more a tongue-in-cheek style gag its beginning to grate on me.


----------



## NecroSamist (Mar 29, 2007)

All of the new episodes are great!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't catch every new one, but so far I've been surprised that I haven't yet seen an episode that was completely lame. Not many shows can go 11 seasons without losing everything that made them good in the first place. Even Family Guy is slipping.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually cringe now everytime in family guy when peter or one of the other character says something along the lines of "just like the time..." or "remember that time when..." and a flash back ensues.

South Park is still great but some episodes as of late are pretty hit or miss, some I can laugh at pretty consistantly, others I don't laugh once.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 29, 2007)

Cartman is priceless in these new episodes.


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to watch it on and off, but I've been going through loads of episodes online recently. I prefer the later seasons episodes I think, and I thought season 11 has been pretty good so far. I watched the latest one today where they parody 24 and thought it was pretty funny. The two "Go God Go" episodes are probably my favourite at the moment though. Cartman is so hilarious in them 

And I totally agree Alex, Cartman is a lot funnier in the newer episodes compared to the older seasons.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 29, 2007)

South Park has always been hit or miss. It's the nature of the show really. South Park lives on the edge making fun of everything and sometimes it's just not funny. When South park hits it's as funny as anything ever on TV. My favorite recent episode is the one where Ike is having sex with his teacher and Cartman thinks he's Dog the Bounty Hunter. When it misses though it can kind of suck. All is all South Park is one of the funniest TV shows ever.


----------



## LarksTongues (Apr 2, 2007)

Ms. Garrison: "We have a new student ...."

Cartman: " UH OHH !!!!"

Priceless.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2007)

For me, the funniest was the "pics of Butters."


----------



## Shawn (Apr 4, 2007)

I've only caught one episode and it was at my friend's place. Funny stuff. i've always liked South Park too. I want to see more!


----------



## MetalMike (Apr 6, 2007)

This episode was hilarious. Discuss...


----------



## noodles (Apr 10, 2007)

That was the funniest episode I've seen from them in years. I was non-stop laughing the whole fucking time.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 11, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> This episode was hilarious. Discuss...



hahaha, awesome episode indeed!  I like the *cartman sucks' episode the best so far.  


"muuuuuuummmm!"....


----------



## technomancer (Apr 11, 2007)

The Easter Special did indeed rule 

Hmm... actually I have it recorded, think I'm going to watch it while I do some remote admin stuff...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Apr 11, 2007)

Watched a few of these today, excellent stuff!!

The wheel of fortune scene almost had me on the floor


----------



## bulb (Apr 11, 2007)

the easter special was genius/complete nonsense that only the south park guys could do
what a great fuckin show even in its 11th season!


----------



## spkenn5 (Apr 12, 2007)

lice episode sucks actually..


----------



## Nik (Apr 12, 2007)

spkenn5 said:


> lice episode sucks actually..



Really? I liked it. Not as much as the other ones, but I still thought it was good.

The easter one was an instant classic, though.


----------



## bulb (Apr 12, 2007)

you guys didnt like the lice one?!
i thought it was fucking genius, it makes fun of like every cheesy action movie ever!!


----------



## DrSmaggs (Apr 12, 2007)

The best part of tonight's episode is how the bar is called Les Bos... pronounced Lay Bow


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I thought the _Les Bos_ thing was pretty funny, too. So Mr(s). Garrison has now gone from being a closet homosexual, to a transvestite, to a transvestite lesbian...  I didn't get as much out of the episode as I could have, though, 'cause most of it was a blatant parody of 300, and somehow I haven't seen 300 yet.

Somehow I missed that Easter episode. I should youtube it or something.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 12, 2007)

Miss Garrison said:


> Scissor me, oh yeah, thats some good scissor'ing!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Apr 13, 2007)

SHITTTTT that site isn't working all I've done the last two days is watch south park episodes and i need more!!!    


Someone make it work again, please.


----------



## Shikaru (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.allsp.com usually has most, if not all the episodes working.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Apr 13, 2007)

Shikaru said:


> http://www.allsp.com usually has most, if not all the episodes working.



Life saver! Although I'm a about to go out drinking so I'll make use of it tommorow


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 13, 2007)

Just been catching up with Season 11.  Pure genius!


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 13, 2007)

Les bos...  hahaha, the 300 parody was awesome! It was not anything like the story though. But I like how they manage to make fun of everything!


----------

